# Just installed AVG 2011 and internet wont work



## ohioguy (Oct 19, 2010)

I just installed AVG Internet Security 2011, I should also mention that I am at a hotel on business, and now my computer will not connect to the internet. The wireless connection connects, but when I open the browser it will not load. It just says it cannot display the webpage. If worked fine before the installation, and I have the firewall set to "allow all". Any ideas?!?!? I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Try disabling the AVG Firewall and see if you're able to connect. Some Security Software can cause this issue even though you set the Firewall to 'Allow All' you won't be able to connect.

If that didn't work, Click on Start=> Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services. In here locate all AVG Services and Stop the Service.


----------

